# Using Your Lawn Sprinkling Water to Cool the House



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
This idea of using lawn irrigation water for home cooling has been talked about a couple times here, so I just thought I would pass along Rick's experiment with it:
Home Cooling using Lawn Irrigation Water and a Heat Exchanger

Maybe not so good for humid climates, but it seems pretty close to free cooling if you live in a dryer climate.

Gary


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if you could just pull water from a hand dug well (from the well bottom) and pump it through a system like them and have it return to the well?


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

I have often thought of a system similar to that to cool air using the water entering a water heater. It would serve a double purpose of cooling air as well as heating the water to reduce the BTUs needed to reach desired temp in the water heater.

You'd have to come up with a way to trigger the fan to only run when the water was flowing.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

114410 - Mcdonnell & Miller 114410 - FS4-3Z, 1" Flow Switch w/ ANSI terminal connections

I use to install these type of switches in years past. Slightly expensive and payback time may take a while. Very dependable.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Ciffer said:


> I have often thought of a system similar to that to cool air using the water entering a water heater. It would serve a double purpose of cooling air as well as heating the water to reduce the BTUs needed to reach desired temp in the water heater.
> 
> You'd have to come up with a way to trigger the fan to only run when the water was flowing.


I've thought of that too only as a dehumidifier. It would have a preheating tank with a radiator attached and a fan to blow air through the radiator when the temp was below the dew point.

If the average person uses 100 gallons/day that's 833 lbs of water to heat to room temp.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If the average person uses *100 gallons/day* that's 833 lbs of water to heat to room temp.


That sounds VERY high to me


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That sounds VERY high to me



I agree but it isn't hard to do if you are watering your garden or lawn a lot.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Apples and Oranges............

That is not a person using it . . .

Is the garden a "person"


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That sounds VERY high to me


The typical American is very wasteful.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This has a different number but look what it says when you include outdoor water. Even outdoor water has to come from the cold well or buried pipe. 

American Water Works Association


----------

